# ***OFFICIAL*** Mark Hunt vs. Antonio Silva Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Heavyweight bout: 265 pounds*
*Main event - Five round fight*
























​


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

WAR HUNTU! 

In reality, I suspect Silva will take him down (like a bitch) and go for the submission.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hunt gets the knockout early, Silva is too slow in exchanges.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I think Bigfoot will try. But Mark Hunt really has ok TDD these days. Bigfoot doesn't have athletic TDs, he may clinchvs cage and drag him down. On the feet I think it is only a matter of time. Bigfoot I doubt knows how to fight at range. He has let Cain and DC get in on him.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I hate this fight because I like both guys. I think Hunt will take this because he is a little quicker then Bigfoot. But if Bigfoot can hold out until the later rounds when Hunt gasses then I think he could take it.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> WAR HUNTU!
> 
> In reality, I suspect Silva will take him down (like a bitch) and go for the submission.


Fixed for you...



Canadian Psycho said:


> WAR HUNTU!
> 
> In reality, I suspect Silva will take him down (like Chael Sonnen) and go for the submission.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I got Silva via Hunt having a hole in his leg. 

Really though I like silva's chances here. Hunt is coming off a long lay off and recovery.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Tough fight to call Bigfoot could just Donkey Kong Hunt on the ground but Hunt throws bombs and Silva has a giant chin that has never held up very well


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Ape City said:


> Really though I like silva's chances here. Hunt is coming off a long lay off and recovery.


I was going to comment on how Hunt's layoff was not that long... JDS-Hunt feels like yesterday to me, not all the way back in may.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Let's Go Hunt!!!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I hope Hunt clokcs that big head of his.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I am truly divided. I like both guys. Well, let it be a great fight, then.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Despite his faults Silva is a student of the game who is always improving, Hunt....not so much.

He was just born cool.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Despite his faults Silva is a student of the game who is always improving, Hunt....not so much.


what?

his takedown defence and submission defence has gotten a lot better.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Bonnar426 said:


> But if Bigfoot can hold out until the later rounds when Hunt gasses then I think he could take it.


I think poor Stefan Struve would disagree with your assessment. 










Mark Hunt has KO power every second of the fight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

oldfan said:


> Despite his faults Silva is a student of the game who is always improving, Hunt....not so much.
> 
> He was just born cool.


In 3 years Hunt went from a one dimensional joke of an MMA fighter who didn't even deserve a spot in the UFC to being a legit top 10 HW who was 1 fight away from a title shot. Not improving is a joke the guy is a student of the game in every sense of the word and his dedication has been increasingly evident he went from being subbed by Sean Mckorcle to escaping Struve's mount and even being comfortable enough to take him down.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

amoosenamedhank said:


> I think poor Stefan Struve would disagree with your assessment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is super amazing when Hunt connects he just steps away like a boss. He pretty much knows when damage was done beyond repair. Also amazing power even in mid third round. You can say Struve was already tired, but his bones were not and got cracked. Hunt is a scary dude to fight against. raise01:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Super Samoan crumples Easter Island! War Hunt yeeeah! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> It is super amazing when Hunt connects he just steps away like a boss. He pretty much knows when damage was done beyond repair. Also amazing power even in mid third round. You can say Struve was already tired, but his bones were not and got cracked. Hunt is a scary dude to fight against. raise01:


Yeah, Hunt has dynamite in those hands even when his tired.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Hunt via jaw shattering.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Cheering for Hunt, he's improved so much these last few years. Silva is big and slow. Good guy and a decent fighter, but he's like the worst kind of big. You know those really big guys you lock up with, and you realize you're still able to control them despite the size difference? I could be wrong about him. He just gives me that impression. His slow speed may have something to do with it.

Mark Hunt is really strong and I don't think Silva's size will be a huge factor in this fight. Hunt by KO.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Toxic said:


> In 3 years Hunt went from a one dimensional joke of an MMA fighter who didn't even deserve a spot in the UFC to being a legit top 10 HW who was 1 fight away from a title shot. Not improving is a joke the guy is a student of the game in every sense of the word and his dedication has been increasingly evident he went from being subbed by Sean Mckorcle to escaping Struve's mount and even being comfortable enough to take him down.


So, a guy who made his pro MMA debut in 2004, decides he should learn some grappling and wrestling in 2010 and that makes him "a student of the game in every sense of the word" to you...

clearly we think of that phrase in different ways.

your "student" is about to learn a thing or two about being mounted from a guy who's been doing his homework a little longer. probably after he gets shocked standing


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

He was a kickboxer strictly right up until he went into MMA. So he was always going to be behind. It was still one-dimensional MMA days then as well. He went into MMA trying to do what he does like Royce Gracie speaks about. He came in an won a bunch of fights. He then faced Barnett, Fedor, Reem, Manhoef, Mousasi. What guy 2,3,4 years into MMA is going to be able to handle Fedor or Barnett at that time????

He came in and lost embarrassingly to Mccorkle and decided then to really get his ass going. He has looked better and better since then. Defending Struve on the ground. Getting back up from Rothwell. He has improved. He had no incentive to become well-rounded in 2005. He never will be well-rounded. But he can sprawl and brawl vs. many guys in the division. I still don't know what to make of Bigfoot. Last time he took down and controlled a guy was Fedor. He has a bunch of one-sided beatings or weird finishes.


----------



## tomjones (Mar 18, 2007)

This fight doesnt really capture my imagination at all.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> He was a kickboxer strictly right up until he went into MMA. So he was always going to be behind. It was still one-dimensional MMA days then as well. He went into MMA trying to do what he does like Royce Gracie speaks about. He came in an won a bunch of fights. He then faced Barnett, Fedor, Reem, Manhoef, Mousasi. What guy 2,3,4 years into MMA is going to be able to handle Fedor or Barnett at that time????
> 
> He came in and lost embarrassingly to Mccorkle and decided then to really get his ass going. He has looked better and better since then. Defending Struve on the ground. Getting back up from Rothwell. He has improved. He had no incentive to become well-rounded in 2005. He never will be well-rounded. But he can sprawl and brawl vs. many guys in the division. I still don't know what to make of Bigfoot. Last time he took down and controlled a guy was Fedor. He has a bunch of one-sided beatings or weird finishes.


Every word true but I don't see how any of them support the notion that Mark is a “true student of the game”.

On the other hand you “still don't know what to make of Bigfoot”. A guy who started a year later than Mark but who has recorded twice as many wins with fewer losses. A BJJ black belt who recently KO'd a K-1 champion. A guy who ground and pounded (to a pulp) the greatest ground n pounder in Pride History. A guy whose only losses in the last 7 years are to the current #s 1,2 and 3 heavyweights in the world. A guy who has never stopped trying to add to his game, or in my opinion, a true student of the game. 

I don't know …. maybe somebody will tell us what to make of him soon...


----------



## tomjones (Mar 18, 2007)

Mark Hunt and Mirko CroCop have no real love for the sport of MMA and at times in fights almost look disinterested.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

oldfan said:


> I don't know …. maybe somebody will tell us what to make of him soon...


I'm fairly sure you know what I mean, but instead write a whole paragraph trying to be goofy.

I don't know what his wins mean. I hate Reem. But he pulls that out after getting beat and tossed each round. Browne blew his knee out before anything even happened. Fedor was now on a downward spiral and was out-weighed by 50lbs. Those are his last 3. All are hard to say he out-classed the guy. He has been knocked out standing by short HWs, yea wrestlers, but short HWs who dropped him standing. 

Not every win is the same. It is confusing to know how Bigfoot fights will play out when you consider how they have been going. he could totally clinch vs. the cage, drag Hunt down, mount and pound. He could easily get punched in his huge mug coming in. Hunt may shake off a TD and force him to stand. Bigfoot may survive on the feet and out gas tank him.

You can chant black belt all you want. But Struve has shown to be more offensive on the ground and Hunt defended him pretty well.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

oldfan said:


> So, a guy who made his pro MMA debut in 2004, decides he should learn some grappling and wrestling in 2010 and that makes him "a student of the game in every sense of the word" to you...
> 
> clearly we think of that phrase in different ways.
> 
> your "student" is about to learn a thing or two about being mounted from a guy who's been doing his homework a little longer. probably after he gets shocked standing


Are you suggesting that Silva is going to out strike him? He's like a sloth standing! A bit of an exaggeration, but Silva is big and slow. After Travis blew out his knee, Silva's follow up looked like it was in slow motion. Not saying its impossible, but if he shocked Hunt standing, I would be shocked myself.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

tomjones said:


> Mark Hunt and Mirko CroCop have no real love for the sport of MMA and at times in fights almost look disinterested.


That is just bullshit right there....


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Fan of both, but WAR MARK HUNT


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

In shape Hunt with abs. Say goodbye to your bottom jaw Silva!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Mark Hunt is going to spend most of the fight pretending to be a piece of comfortable furniture.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

This is such a bad fight for Bigfoot. He needs to get through this virtually untouched to have a chance.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

SM33 said:


> This is such a bad fight for Bigfoot. He needs to get through this virtually untouched to have a chance.


Yes Lord, don't let Mark Hunt touch you...unless, maybe... you're a middle weight who got one punch KO'd by Robbie Lawler...













Y'all are being silly because Mark is such a cool likable guy. In reality he's a huge underdog.

If I were picking someone to hit the ******* bars with me it would be Mark, no contest. I might even pick him in a parking lot brawl with Silva. 

But in a pro MMA match... Silva is going to make him look like what he is, a part time amatuer with enough charisma and talent to be entertaining and excite the fans in the right matchups but not enough to get in a cage with the #4 HW in the world.

Mark should be fighting Matt Mitrione, Pat Barry, Roy Nelson... Fun fights not top contenders

you want to call Mark a "true student of the game" fine. He's a 9th grader facing a college senior.:wink01:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

:cool04:Cue the music! MMA MATH has entered the building! I am now on the edge of my seat!

Also, Hunt is fairly small Dog on the all of the sports books.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

tomjones said:


> Mark Hunt and Mirko CroCop have no real love for the sport of MMA and at times in fights almost look disinterested.


He did look disinterested until the last couple of years. Because he was a kickboxer picking up a check on the side but now he is an mma fighter and it's clear he has dedicated himself to becoming a good one. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

I hafta agree with oldfan: Silva is better everywhere except wide-winging puching power. Way better ground game; way better subs; better technical striking. 
Bigger cranium. 
Superior looks.

Hunt has the cliche puncher's chance. 

On paper, I have to pick BF. And I did. :thumb03:

.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

H33LHooK said:


> I hafta agree with oldfan: Silva is better everywhere except wide-winging puching power. Way better ground game; way better subs; better technical striking.
> Bigger cranium.
> Superior looks.
> 
> ...


I don't understand why everyone thinks Bigfoot has any kind of chance standing. Look at what JDS had to do to put Hunt away. I agree if bigfoot gets this to the ground its probably going to be over quickly but Hunt is quick and I can see him stopping Bigfoot the same way DC did.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Y'all are being silly because Mark is such a cool likable guy. In reality he's a huge underdog.


Yeah, pretty much. And yet...

LET'S GO HUNT!!!

Heart over brain.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

It should be Hunt vs. Overeem and Bigfoot vs. Mir.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Yes Lord, don't let Mark Hunt touch you...unless, maybe... you're a middle weight who got one punch KO'd by Robbie Lawler...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is an underdog, which is great because I'm gonna make some coin.

I'm not discrediting Bigfoot at all, I think he's a great fighter. Forget that he's #4, forget that Hunt got knocked out years ago, it's not a favorable fight for Silva. He can hang with the biggest HW's, brawl and come out on top, but he just does not cope well with good boxing. He leaves openings and is too slow to evade and counter against more nimble HW's.

I highly doubt this fight hits the ground, Hunt is too advanced a puncher and probably hurts Bigfoot early.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> It should be Hunt vs. Overeem and Bigfoot vs. Mir.


I was all giggly over a potential Reem/Hunt fight. Yea, those would have been better.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I imagine it will happen if both men win their next fights. 

I struggle to fathom Overeem losing to Mir. But then he's found a way to lose as of late.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

H33LHooK said:


> I hafta agree with oldfan: Silva is better everywhere except wide-winging puching power. Way better ground game; way better subs; *better technical striking*.
> Bigger cranium.


What¿



> Superior looks.


What ever your taste...


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> It should be Hunt vs. Overeem and Bigfoot vs. Mir.


Hell, yeah.:thumbsup:


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

H33LHooK said:


> I hafta agree with oldfan: Silva is better everywhere except wide-winging puching power. Way better ground game; way better subs; *better technical striking. *
> Bigger cranium.
> Superior looks.
> 
> ...












Also, where do people get this idea that Bigfoot has great subs from? He has two BJJ submission victories in his entire career. That's two submissions in 23 fights. I don't care for Mcdojo black belts, this guy hasn't proven to be a submission type guy. His speciality on the ground is donkey konging.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

People are underrating Bigfoot I think. Sure, Cain dropped him with an unexpected and pretty off balance jab, but he took the best Fedor had, and pretty much was beating Fedor on the feet. I think he will be able to land some big shots onto Hunt, not taking too many back, and then will take it down from a trip inside a clinch against the cage. Then he either stops it from TKO, or repeats to less avail in the next rounds.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Has there ever been a fight where Bigfoot WAS NOT the underdog?

Hunt by KO. Rd 1.


----------



## Silva 1 (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't want either to lose to be honest.. But I'm going with the Super Samoan in this one. More power and for a small guy can find a way to get himself inside and throw efficiant strikes...

Unless Bigfoot drags this fight the mat, which is very possible.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

oldfan said:


> Yes Lord, don't let Mark Hunt touch you...unless, maybe... you're a middle weight who got one punch KO'd by Robbie Lawler...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair, Manhoef was beating the crap out of Lawler until he got careless. Lawler may be an inferior striker to Manhoef, but his power is legit, and Manhoef isn't known for having a great chin. Melvin screwed himself over that night. Lawler could barely stand, Manhoef gave away that win that was basically gift wrapped for him at that point. Getting careless and getting knocked out by Robbie Lawler doesn't make you a bad striker.

Implying that Manhoef KO'd Hunt so Silva will have no problem with him standing is unfair. Melvin is waaay faster than Silva and also hits like a truck. It was a quick flash KO. It's not like Silva has never been finished standing. Manhoef is easily a better striker than Silva, EASILY a lot faster, and the power comparison is debatable. Manhoef has a lot of KO/TKO wins. His power is unquestioned. Silva may be a lot bigger, but his slow speed down grades him quite a bit in my opinion. These fights aren't really comparable standing wise. Also throw in the fact that Hunt takes it a lot more seriously these days and the point is meh at best.

The only reason the point isn't irrelevant is because it proves that Silva can potentially knock him out which may have been the point you were making. It doesn't mean that he will out strike him overall though.

I'm prepared to eat crow if I am wrong. Only way I see Silva out striking Hunt is if Mark is too worried about the take down ala GSP.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I reaally ******* hope Hunt KOs that big dummy.


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

I would prefer to see Hunt win. Nothing against Bigfoot, who I respect more and more as a fighter, but his vulnerability against Cain's wrestling means there's no upward mobility for him if he wins.

The last fight against Velasquez was a literal bloodbath. Cain had so much blood on him it looked like he'd stepped right out of 'Doom'. Hunt would at least be something different.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

oldfan said:


> Yes Lord, don't let Mark Hunt touch you...unless, maybe... you're a middle weight who got one punch KO'd by Robbie Lawler...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with some points, but you have to remember Manhoef is a total beast that could KO anyone in the game.

Hunt lasted to the bitter end with JDS albeit being outclassed on his feet + cardio.

Bigfoot has evolving skills, great BJJ, plus threat of GnP, but I suspect Hunt will land a devastating punch that cuts Silva`s night short. Pyle, DC, Cain all landed flush and I know Hunt hits harder than a mack truck.

Heart vs. mind I say Hunt via KO late 2nd.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

H33LHooK said:


> I hafta agree with oldfan: better technical striking.
> Superior looks.
> 
> Hunt has the cliche puncher's chance.
> ...














Big_Charm said:


> Pyle, DC, Cain all landed flush and I know Hunt hits harder than a mack truck.


You confused me for a second, I think you meant Mike Kyle, not Mike Pyle.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Big_Charm said:


> Hunt lasted to the bitter end with JDS albeit being outclassed on his feet + cardio.


I'd say "outclassed" is a bit far stretched. Dos Santos was winning, but it was still competitive. And Dos Santos didn't look much fresher than Hunt. There is only Velasquez at HW who still looks fresh after the 2nd.


----------



## The_Sandman (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm picking Bigfoot over the Samoan... TKO!!


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

Hoping that Hunt can catch him with a vicious left on the way in. Otherwise, if Bigfoot plays it smart, things could get messy.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

War Hunt! Ko Time!


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

Is this 5 rounds?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Outstanding TDD and grappling abilities by Hunt. :thumbsup:


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

man that right hand was awesome

hope he hasn't punched himself out though


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

I want to know who gave Bigfoot his blackbelt, literally is a blue belt on his back.


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

C'mon. Mark! fffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

man incredible heart from both

they are both wrecked on there feet


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

Ref? **** off


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

f u steve why stop that there and give silva a break


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

who won


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Somehow I feel like this fight is awesome and this fight is terrible at the same time. They are warriors, but the elite are the ones who can still go hard after the 3rd.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

This fight was quite literally rock'em sock'em robots in the 5th round.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Holy ******* shit! FOTY! Bigfoot took 1, 2 and 4. But god damn that was insane! 

I always lean to heart over technique in foty. You can see several great technical fights through the year but very few where guys just gut it out and go at it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

That was ******* insane, Mark hunt is a god among gods.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

how the hell is either still on there feet!

the strikes both took were amazing


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Who subbed in the zombies for the last 2 rounds?


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

towwffc said:


> Somehow I feel like this fight is awesome and this fight is terrible at the same time. They are warriors, but the elite are the ones who can still go hard after the 3rd.


Theres no way anyone could still go hard after all the damage they put on eachother. Not a lot of people seem to understand how damage changes your conditioning


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

A-MA-ZING!

Very impressed by Hunt performance. A complete MMA fighter minus gas.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I am taking it that im missing a great fight


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

Completely lost track. was way too nervous. Hopefully Hunt edged it but I'm not sure. ******* great fight by the fatties!


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

towwffc said:


> Somehow I feel like this fight is awesome and this fight is terrible at the same time. They are warriors, but the elite are the ones who can still go hard after the 3rd.


I get what you're saying.. but those are two huge men, who just donkey Kong smashed each other for 5 rounds. Hard to keep your cardio up.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

wtf, 47-47???


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I actually feel like that was a good decision.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

Most Deserved Draw ever. The judges got something right for once!


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

really...

thought hunt had it 3 to 2

suppose a rematch is in order now


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

And the injured back card...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Lost respect for Silva with the injury comment.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

WOW that was a fun fight!! Hunt did a LOT better than I thought he would. I wasn't surprised to see bigfoot strike with him but I was amazed at how well Hunt did on the ground.

Silva won


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

rallyman said:


> really...
> 
> thought hunt had it 3 to 2
> 
> suppose a rematch is in order now


I imagine they gave the 4th 10-8 due to the gnp that almost finished it. Great great fight.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

For once, the draw feels OK.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

rallyman said:


> really...
> 
> thought hunt had it 3 to 2
> 
> suppose a rematch is in order now


What rounds? 

I gave Silva 1, 2. Hunt 3 and 5.

Four was Hunts until Silva got the take down and mount.

The judges must have seen the third as a 10-8.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

That's why I don't like draws, it feels like no one won. It killed the buzz in the crowed. 

Fight was awesome though ! I though hunt won the fight over all but big food edged 3 rounds to 2.


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

rallyman said:


> really...
> 
> thought hunt had it 3 to 2
> 
> suppose a rematch is in order now


You think either of them wants to go through _that_ again.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Life B Ez said:


> What rounds?
> 
> I gave Silva 1, 2. Hunt 3 and 5.
> 
> ...


This.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

The good thing about a rematch is odds are it wouldn't be main event, so those warriors fighting 3 rounds means they can go a little harder and not think so much about the gas.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

TheAuger said:


> This.


Its also possible the judges gave Hunt 1, 3 and 5. And Bigfoot 2 and 4 was the 10-8.

Edit: or just one of the first two went to Hunt I don't remember which was closer.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Excellent fight and I'm proud of both guys. I owe Silva an apology, he did very well in the stand up.

I knew Hunt would be the physically stronger guy coming in. Every time they clinched early on, Mark would easily stuff the take downs and drive Silva into the cage. He even sort of threw Silva at one point. Mark Hunt is an extremely strong guy. I don't think Silva expected to not be able to muscle Mark around.

Glad the fight was declared a draw. Neither of these guys deserved to lose tonight. They both showed great chins as well.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Man, I was so pumped I completely lost track of the rounds and have no idea who won. It seems the judges had the same problem, not that I can blame them all that much. The fight was just wild, started slow and tentative then once Mark Hunt got his leg hurt all hell broke loose. I'm gonna need to watch this a few more times before I can even begin sorting it out.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

I had 1, 2, & 4 for Silva. Rounds 3 & 5 for Hunt, with round 3 being a 10-8. I think 2 judges saw it this way and the judge that gave it to Hunt gave Hunt rounds 1, 3, & 5.

A draw was the right decision in my book.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Don't be a **** be a fan of Mark Hunt!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Woodenhead said:


>


I think it's awesome that when it's declared a draw, both look happy. Every other draw Ive seen both guys looked pissed.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Good fight, I enjoyed it. I never would have thought it would be a 5 rounder, pleasantly surprised. I had Hunt with the W 3-2, but I'm cool with it, very close fight and draw is a good outcome as well.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Now we go from these two big guys throwing hammers to Mighty Mouse & Benavidez buzzing around the ring next week. What a stark contrast in main event fights.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

WOW, what a great fight that was. Without a doubt one of my personal top 10 fights.

Im glad It was a draw, neither guy deserved to lose this.


----------



## Roam (Nov 21, 2011)

Epic fight, huge about of hart from both guys, I had it Hunt 3-2 however a draw feels right.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

great fight but i don't want a rematch, i never wanna see these two fight each other again ever.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Had Hunt winning rounds 2,3 and 5 with Silva getting 1 and 4 so initially scored it 48-47 for Hunt, but can see how round 4 could have been a 10-8 so also considered a 47-47 draw. 

Surprisingly happy with a MMA decision. Who'dda thought it!

AMAZING fight. Hunt is a ******* king. Silva was a dick with his 'oh I hurt my poor poor back' comment but an absolute warrior during the fight. Incredibly damage done by both guys. How either were still standing is beyond me.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Top 10 GOAT fights

PRIDE NEVER DIE!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

only just seen the fight, man that was insane! and I never thought I'd ever say that about a fight that involved Antonio Silva.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I'd be a rubbish judge, I was enjoying the fight too much to score it. Draw sounds about right.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Loved the fight:thumbsup: I was very pleased with the draw. I had Hunt winning, but saw no problem with the decision.

BTW...These guys take bigger craps then next weeks main event on Fox....


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Great fight, two warriors throwing bombs and still standing at the end!

I'm glad neither lost... I figured it would be a draw at the end or a slight edge to Hunt. Finally the judges got something right... and it showed with both Hunt/Silva raising their hands in unison.

This card was great! :thumb02:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

This fight was straight out of the twilight zone. If it had been a kickboxing match, Silva would have won. He outstruck Hunt in every round except the 5th.

Mark Hunt avoided defeat with his takedowns, his grappling and his cardio.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

oldfan said:


> This fight was straight out of the twilight zone. If it had been a kickboxing match, Silva would have clearly won. He outstruck Hunt in every round except the 5th.
> 
> Mark Hunt avoided defeat with his takedowns, his grappling and his cardio.


I'd tend to agree Oldfan, however you have to remember if it was a K1 style match, Hunt wouldn't need to avoid TD's and he has much more ring vs. octagon experience than BF.

I'd still favour Hunt but man, BF is the man. I really don't get why people try to discredit him or give credit where it's due, he's totally legit and dangerous!


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Big_Charm said:


> I'd tend to agree Oldfan, however you have to remember if it was a K1 style match, Hunt wouldn't need to avoid TD's and he has much more ring vs. octagon experience than BF.
> 
> I'd still favour Hunt but man, BF is the man. I really don't get why people try to discredit him or give credit where it's due, he's totally legit and dangerous!


It's Hard to get forget the two times Cain made him his bitch in less then a minute.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

TheNinja said:


> It's Hard to get forget the two times Cain made him his bitch in less then a minute.


Oh no doubt, but let's be clear on Cain... he's heads and tails above everyone in HW, that's including JDS whom is clearly #2 in the div.

I felt bad for BF in those 2 fights, he could have made them more competitive I reckon. Cain was just on a tear to get that title back from JDS! :thumbsup:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

H33LHooK said:


> I hafta agree with oldfan: Silva is better everywhere except wide-winging puching power. Way better ground game; way better subs; *better technical striking.*
> Bigger cranium.
> Superior looks.
> 
> ...


:eek03:

I saw this statement has been quoted a bit and mocked a little  You sir, were correct. Especially in the 1st 2 rounds when both men were fresh, BF simply kickboxed the shit out of him. Silva is stiff and slow but he makes up for a bit of that with very proper technique. (and superior looks)


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

TheNinja said:


> It's Hard to get forget the two times Cain made him his bitch in less then a minute.


remember about how hard Hunt hit Strube... then think about how many of those blows Silva absorbed.

calculate how hard Cain actually hits. (show your work)


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Jesy Blue said:


> remember about how hard Hunt hit Strube... then think about how many of those blows Silva absorbed.
> 
> calculate how hard Cain actually hits. (show your work)


no nono that would be like math. You can get banned or at least seriously scolded around here for that.

kidding. Cain is the man. and clearly Silva's kryptonite is a better wrestler with faster hands and great technique.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Really hard to make an arguement someone got out struck in every round except the round and not include the round that Hunt dropped Silva on his ass.


----------



## Roki977 (Jul 13, 2011)

I had it for Hunt but this is ok. Fight of the year for me. Five rounder with two huge guys trying to take the head of each others with monster bombs.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

That was the 3rd wasn't it? and fight metric says you are correct 16-10. Most of those were g-n-p ground strikes weren't they? not bad for a K-1 champ

they say it was 13-6 for Silva in the 1st when he put Hunt on his ass


----------



## Baby Shoes (Nov 19, 2013)

K R Y said:


> Had Hunt winning rounds 2,3 and 5 with Silva getting 1 and 4 so initially scored it 48-47 for Hunt, but can see how round 4 could have been a 10-8 so also considered a 47-47 draw.
> 
> Surprisingly happy with a MMA decision. Who'dda thought it!
> 
> AMAZING fight. Hunt is a ******* king. Silva was a dick with his 'oh I hurt my poor poor back' comment but an absolute warrior during the fight. Incredibly damage done by both guys. How either were still standing is beyond me.


AMAZING !! ******* ufc they didnt promote this card at all and it was a great card and ended up to be One of the best cards this year maybe ever ...


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

oldfan said:


> That was the 3rd wasn't it? and fight metric says you are correct 16-10. Most of those were g-n-p ground strikes weren't they? not bad for a K-1 champ
> 
> they say it was 13-6 for Silva in the 1st when he put Hunt on his ass


Yes it was the third. You said Hunt got out struck in every round except tge fifth.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Yes Lord, don't let Mark Hunt touch you...unless, maybe... you're a middle weight who got one punch KO'd by Robbie Lawler...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spot on, like usual Old Fan!

Who is the student of the game? Hunt looked to have a stronger wrestling/clinch game than Bigfoot as he tossed him around, stuffed multiple TDs, and took him down himself.

Oh MW Manhoef (one of the hardest strikers in MMA at any weight) KO'd him. Yet he let Bigfoot hit him just to take a breather. He sat in the corner and let Bigfoot punch him.

Yea Hunt has no business fighting the great Bigfoor Silva! He should be fighting Pat Barry. You are right.

Loved Glover at the end. Bigfoot after a HELL OF A FIGHT. A great moment for the HW division. Drops the I WAS HURT CARD! Tex right after gives him an earful. Bigfoot trying to ruin and tarnish a good night of fight.:thumbsdown: Props to Glover for putting him in his place.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Yes it was the third. You said Hunt got out struck in every round except tge fifth.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


...and then I said you are correct..... until he snuck that straight right straight down the pipe and got the knock down he was being outstruck. he caught up with surprisingly good G-n-p and top control.






jonnyg4508 said:


> Spot on, like usual Old Fan!
> 
> Who is the student of the game? Hunt looked to have a stronger wrestling/clinch game than Bigfoot as he tossed him around, stuffed multiple TDs, and took him down himself.
> 
> ...


 Your clever sarcasm is duly noted and I've already said that Mark did a *LOT better *than I thought he would. He does seem to be an excellent student... right now. He did surprisingly well in everything except standing with the guy who was supposed to have no chance to stand with him. 

I think we have different definitions of "true student of the game" Bigfoot has always done his best to improve in all parts of the game. He obviously has no natural talent for stand up but look at how well he's done by studying correct technique. As well as earning a bjj blackbelt which are not given out at Mcdojos. Further, I would bet that Silva could discuss the History of the sport as an expert. I doubt that Mark could tell you much about Carlos Gracie or Kimura. (I could be wrong about that and I trust you to point it out if I am)

If you were able to ask Mike Tyson any question about any great boxer or great boxing match throughout History you would see my interpretation of a "true student of the game" it has less to do with training hard and ability to learn fast... and more to do with it being your focus to learn everything you can about it.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Why do people dog Hunt? I mean seriously? His first UFC fight was bad. Then kos three guys and beats the hell out of Ben Rothwell. Then has a Foty of the year candidate and considered one of the the greatest heavyweight fights ever with JDS then ANOTHER in a five round draw with Bigfoot. I just dont understand why people wont give him any freakin credit.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

oldfan said:


> ...and then I said you are correct..... until he snuck that straight right straight down the pipe and got the knock down he was being outstruck. he caught up with surprisingly good G-n-p and top control.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually give you props a bit. I was the one saying Silva had no business standing with Hunt, but he surprised me. I don't mind admitting when I'm wrong. I'd like to see these guys fight in a three rounder so neither of them have to hold back. I agree with the draw, there was no loser in this fight.

I was right how ever about Hunt being the physically stronger man. Silva is large, no doubt about that, but Hunt has brute strength. The way he handled him in the clinch was something else. Silva couldn't do anything to him in the clinch when they both were fresh. Mark was just too strong. Just goes to show that size isn't always everything when it comes to physical strength. Anyone remember when Mark Hunt won that tug of war tournament? He beat the overwhelming favorite that the audience was cheering for, and he beat "The Beast" Bob Sapp. He also beat someone else in the first round that I am forgetting. Needless to say, Mark Hunt is a beast.

Excellent fight, they both deserve respect.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

oldfan said:


> ...
> Your clever sarcasm is duly noted and I've already said that Mark did a *LOT better *than I thought he would. He does seem to be an excellent student... right now. He did surprisingly well in everything except standing with the guy who was supposed to have no chance to stand with him.
> 
> I think we have different definitions of "true student of the game" Bigfoot has always done his best to improve in all parts of the game. He obviously has no natural talent for stand up but look at how well he's done by studying correct technique. As well as earning a bjj blackbelt which are not given out at Mcdojos. Further, I would bet that Silva could discuss the History of the sport as an expert. I doubt that Mark could tell you much about Carlos Gracie or Kimura. (I could be wrong about that and I trust you to point it out if I am)
> ...


Oh god....You sound like a goof. Are you really sitting here trying to discuss how Bigfoot Silva would be better suited to teach us about the history of MMA in eloquent fashion? You are posting about their knowledge of MMA history? :laugh::confused02: What?

Even more hilarious is that you are basing this around the fact he is a blackbelt in BJJ. Have you had a talk with Bigfoot? Where are you getting this stuff? Because he is perhaps more well-rounded than a former K-1 fighter he is so much a student of the game? What? haha...Am I reading this right? 

What is your basis for this stuff? Or is it just your educated guess? And why does any of this matter?

Was a great fight. Bigfoot's chin held up better than expected. Both men fought well and hard. Was happy about the Draw.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

You are so mean sometimes.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Relax guys, enough of the sarcasm and all that.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

oldfan said:


> You are so mean sometimes.


I'm trying to understand your rant. In the end Hunt matched the much better "student of the game" in pretty much each area, even though he is not even 6 foot and has no reach. He matched him well standing, in the clinch, wrestling, wrestling defense, cardio and whatever else. Just a few years ago he was a gassing blob that didn't know if a UFC career would be viable. He has worked hard since then and it has shown through many fights now. His cardio is ripped on yet he pulled a 10-8 5th round last night. Someone said he'd be a human couch all night and he stuffed Bigfoot's take downs rather easy and really was stronger in the clinch. 

Hunt deserves respect. Not bashing from the peanut gallery as if he doesn't work hard. He has handled all the 10-15 guys he fought. He just went to a draw with the 4th ranked guy. Hunt is a top 10 HW whether he is a student of the game/ knows the history of MMA like the back of his hand or not.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

The scoring was crazy last night. I mean I read most of the post in this thread and nobody here speculated round 5 was the 10-8. I thought Hunt won but apparently the judges were just making up for some off scoring earlier in the fight to even the fight up.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

oldfan said:


> You are so mean sometimes.


That made my day. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

What a great fight but man... That 5th round, never seen 2 fighters stand that close to each other without having the energy to throw a meaningful punch 

Honestly lost track of the scoring and got caught up in the euphoria of a good old fashioned brawl.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Thought this was funny, the "Yeah" at the end killed me, he does it even in his own videos.

http://instagram.com/p/hnzR4cxz0Y/#

Another guys breaks his hand on BigFoots giant freak face.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

oldfan said:


> That was the 3rd wasn't it? and fight metric says you are correct 16-10. Most of those were g-n-p ground strikes weren't they? not bad for a K-1 champ
> 
> they say it was 13-6 for Silva in the 1st when he put Hunt on his ass


Can you please just stop trying to discredit Hunts skills in every post you make.

Both men fought like warriors, respect them both and leave it at that, and enough of this "Hunt isn't a student of the game" crap.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Oldie is old and grumpy. Ignore his Hunt hating ways. He's from a generation that doesn't appreciate the handsome and talented 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Well... that didnt go how I imagined.

Now excuse me. I've got a fat crow in the oven.


Forget that Rua vs Hendo rubbish. This fight was proper.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

wow what a fight. up until then i was ok with my decision not to go!

I had hunt winning, I wonder if you can measure how many pounds of pressure big foots head absorbed


just shows once again that relentless pressure and cardio (cain) is the difference in this division

so glad Mark Hunt is getting the respect and the $$$ he has deserved for awhile


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

What about the purse? Do UFC pay each a winner prize or they split to a lower averaged value?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> What about the purse? Do UFC pay each a winner prize or they split to a lower averaged value?


Both get paid as winners. Please dont ask me where I read it. Im hazy and cant remember. I also could be completely wrong. Basically... ignore me.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Wow what heart and what a fight


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Finally got some time to watch the replay. Fight did not disappoint. Who would have thought they would last all five rounds. 

Hunt has to be one of the most underrated fighters. If only he knew how talented he was. He's actually very keen on what's going on and well aware on how his body reacts. He absorbs a lot of shots on his body, legs, forehead and arms because he knows he can't move out of the way fast enough. Love the way he rolls and absorbs then BAM left hook. Only thing Hunt is missing is speed otherwise he would be identical to Mike Tyson. Both are stocky w/ tremendous power and 5'10". 

Also props to Big Foot for continuing to push although I wonder if Hunt could have TKOed em before the rep stopped it. If not for sure Hunt would have continued "T"ing off cuz his face was covered in plasma.

Hope they won fat bonus money! They deserve it!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> People are underrating Bigfoot I think. Sure, Cain dropped him with an unexpected and pretty off balance jab, but he took the best Fedor had, and pretty much was beating Fedor on the feet. I think he will be able to land some big shots onto Hunt, not taking too many back, and then will take it down from a trip inside a clinch against the cage. Then he either stops it from TKO, or repeats to less avail in the next rounds.


This was my prediction before Hunt began landing ridiculous elbows at will. Awesome fight all the same.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Twitter reacts:-
http://www.mmafighting.com/2013/12/...eets-pros-react-to-mark-hunt-vs-bigfoot-silva

Dana says both get their win bonuses, which goes without saying.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I might even go as far to say that they both showed more heart than I've ever seen in a fight before. They were both submitabley tired. I was actually thinking for a bit that Bigfoot might need oxygen after the fight, but then he comes back throwing and gaining some momentum. It was one of the few fights I didn't try to score, and just say back to enjoy it.

Who the hell thought this was going five? Lmao.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Just hearing about the judging, it's weird to me that it was 10-8 to Hunt in the last round, and 10-9 to Silva in the 4th. Hunt was fairly smashing Bigfoot on the feet, but Bigfoot did manage to put Hunt against the cage and lands some shots of his own. In the 4th, Silva took the fight down, and smashed Hunt for almost 3 rounds I believe, all from full mount. Both were cut opened badly from both of the exchanges, although I think Silva was a lot closer to a stoppage than Hunt was from how dominant the full mount position is. Just seems like if the last was 10-8, the 4th should have been too.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Both get paid as winners. Please dont ask me where I read it. Im hazy and cant remember. I also could be completely wrong. Basically... ignore me.


How to ignore the only one who did not ignore my honest question? :laugh: Thanks for the effort anyway, man. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

I love the comradery between fighters! Look at the respect after that war!!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> How to ignore the only one who did not ignore my honest question? :laugh: Thanks for the effort anyway, man. :thumbsup:


Neither is guaranteed a win bonus but in this instance Dana said they would pay both of them there win bonuses for putting on a great fight I dont remember if Maynard and Edgar got the same treatment


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Rewatching he fight.
Can't stop to think that the ref stoppage at the 5th stole a W out of Hunts resume...


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I seriously think that was the best fight off all time. Yeah I said it.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Why do so many fighters keep head hunting when it's clear a knockout isn't coming? GO FOR THE BODY!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

A knock out was coming then the ref decided to check a stupid cut!  

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

leifdawg said:


> Why do so many fighters keep head hunting when it's clear a knockout isn't coming? GO FOR THE BODY!


Both dudes are huge and very strong, not so sure either one would get hurt to the body.

I think this fight probably took time off of Bigfoot's career. He took a ton of damage from a very heavy hitting fighter. His brain must be scrambled.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

K R Y said:


> A knock out was coming then the ref decided to check a stupid cut!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Who came close to the KO W? Haven't seen the fight yet.


----------



## Baby Shoes (Nov 19, 2013)

Rauno said:


> Who came close to the KO W? Haven't seen the fight yet.


Why are you asking for spoilers than ?)


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Toxic said:


> Neither is guaranteed a win bonus but in this instance Dana said they would pay both of them there win bonuses for putting on a great fight I dont remember if Maynard and Edgar got the same treatment


They sure deserve full payment. Thanks, man. :thumbsup:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Who came close to the KO W? Haven't seen the fight yet.


Hunt. Mark had Bigfoot hurt real bad and he was stumbling around and just eating big shots with his hands barely up. It definitely felt like a stoppage was coming but there were quite a few other times it was that close as well that one just felt like it was only going a little longer and the ref stepped in because Bigfoot backed up to the fence and Mark didn't jump on him right away he was picking his shots and the ref stepped in. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Neither is guaranteed a win bonus but in this instance Dana said they would pay both of them there win bonuses for putting on a great fight I dont remember if Maynard and Edgar got the same treatment


i can assure you they did not.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Jesy Blue said:


> i can assure you they did not.


how can you assure it??

Dana White -


> Both Hunt and Silva win FON and both get their win bonus and I might buy them both their own private ISLANDS!!!! Sickest HW fight ever!!!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm not really seeing where this KO was coming from. Sure, Bigfoot was hurt, but both were hurt at several points throughout the fight. Half way through the last round, I didn't really see either of them getting dropped again. Bigfoot wasn't even hurt too badly, as 10 seconds later he was the one throwing hands when the fight was resumed.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

couple of pics of marks hand
amazing he was still throwing it with those breaks


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Im down with watching the rematch after its healed.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I didn't know his hand broke actually, it's pretty insane.

I remember watching the last round, imagining if I had to do what they were doing at that tired. I do like 30 throws in class and feel like I'm about to die. I need to crouch, rest, get my breath back. They are more tired than I am, and yet are STILL pushing forward, throwing punches, and not giving up. Taking punishment and not quitting is commendable, but when you are as depleted of life as these two guys were and to keep battling on and giving it your all, takes some special dudes to have that capability.

I think Bigfoot has won a lot of people over now as well. He beat Fedor, and was hated because he was pretty overrated after it. His Jiu Jitsu is very overrated too so you have that annoyance to deal with. But not only did he give us all what we wanted, KOing Overeem, but then he has a fantastic fight like this. He might never be champion, but I'm happy to look forward to his fights.

He also won me my Forum GP season so I'm biased


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

They were tired in the fifth, but for HWs, that is some pretty damn good cardio. I think the only HW who doesn't look at least a little gassed by round 5 is Cain.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

You know, after seeing those X-Rays and realizing Hunt broke his hand landing his best shots on Bigfoot's mug, I would definitely give a few more moments before taking Cain off of BF's back on their second fight. It is clear the SOB can take a lot of blows and still be dangerous.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I think Bigfoot has won a lot of people over now as well.


Ive always felt Big Foot is well liked. Sure, we love to take the piss out of his pre-historic cranium, but its always been kinda endearing. 

He's written some cool chapters: Fedor. The Overeem magnificence. Travis :laugh:. Actually going back in with Cain after the first fight. And now this glorious moment. 

Hes a character, thats for sure. As is Hunt.


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> how can you assure it??


because i made it a point to see what the take was on a draw for a lightweight title fight; that kind of memory sticks in your head.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

The most exciting HW fight I've ever seen. FOTY as far as I'm concerned.

I think Hunt would've won if not for the ref checking the cut, which was lame. Also, Bigfoot never got Hunt down, Mark did it to himself by mistake.

I was happy with the draw until Bigfoot started making excuses. ******* Brazilians, they give the performance of a lifetime, yet still make excuses?! They should've changed the decision right there.

I call for instant decision replay - whenever excuses are being made!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

King Daisuke said:


> I was happy with the draw until Bigfoot started making excuses. ******** Brazilians*, they give the performance of a lifetime, yet still make excuses?! They should've changed the decision right there.
> 
> I call for instant decision replay - whenever excuses are being made!


That excuse attempt was *inexcusable* from BF. However, to state "******* Brazilians" is pure discrimination as Brazilian fighters make excuses as any other fighter, being a bad habit to blame to the fighter himself rather than his nationality. 

These did not come from Brazilians, only to point a few:

*JON JONES*:


> "*I felt my camp was off.* I'm not going to make any excuses, Gustafsson showed up, and he did his part, and he fought at a very high level, *but you've seen me compete better than that*. *Even my fiancée said, ‘When you were walking out to the cage, you just seemed off.'* If you're used to watching my performances, there's just things that I wasn't doing. *I'm better than that; I know I'm better than that."*


*TITO ORTIZ*:


> "If it weren't for injuries, I could have beaten Jon Jones".


And the one who made more excuses than all Brazilians altogether...



*NICK DIAZ*:


> Bullshit Excuse #1: "GSP used illegal hand wraps, possibly with poison or sharp blades on them."
> 
> Debunked: Jake Shields checked the wraps and signed off on them. Furthermore, UFC officials and the commission checked the wraps before and after the fight and nothing was wrong with them in any way, shape, or form. No poison or blades were found. The entire Diaz camp has since backed off this excuse like cowards.
> 
> ...


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

This is the type of fight that should bring MMA fans together. Can't we all just get along? 

Amazingly fun fight. We've seen Bigfoot and Hunt in so many barnburners that I'm surprised more of us didn't anticipate the end result. I knew things would start off well, but I never expected the action to go all 5 rounds or for either man to be able to keep some semblance of a pace beyond the 3rd. I tip my hat to both.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I was surprised they didn't just LNP in that 5th round. Tons of heart from both fighters :thumbsup:


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Big_Charm said:


> I love the comradery between fighters! Look at the respect after that war!!


Glover is such a badass just because. It's fitting that he'd be in the middle of two badasses that just had a badass fight. Just so much badassness in this photo. 

Someone said he gave Silva an earful after Silva made the unnecessary back excuse (yeah, because Mark was 100% right? no one is ever 100%). I don't recall seeing that after Silva's post fight interview. Do we know what Glover said?


----------

